# Would anyone recomend this bits?



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

What are you hoping to be able to accomplish with the bit?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Those bits each have a different action so will have a different effect on the horse.

I agree with ^, you need to let us know what exactly you are wanting to achieve


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*What is the mare doing wrong that you think bitting up is going to fix?*
So Tractor Supply by me carries Reinsman brand bits...Circle R is just one of the lines in the grouping.
A grazing bit to me is a low-port, often solid mouth, fixed shank, pretty gentle bit when used in soft, gentle hands.

Why on a horse who is very soft mouthed would you look at a gag bit as each of your choices has gag action?
Is the horse heavy, drop a shoulder, unresponsive fast enough??
For a light responsive horse I would be looking at keeping the bit as light as possible, not adding heavy hardware and action to it...

_What is the mare doing wrong that you think bitting up is going to fix?_
Most times, bitting up is _not_ the solution...training and putting time onto each individual section of the pattern is to work/fix the issue...and don't run the pattern except at competitions.
Work your issue, work the components, work the branches but don't put them together to do the pattern...
Your horse only has just so many runs in her body before she starts coming apart...same as a jumping horse or a reining, cutting or any other athlete...
Horses_ are_ athletes...they need conditioning and training so they are fit, agile and muscle ready...but they don't need the added stresses of doing over and over...makes you cut corners and get sloppy actually.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I would opt to not put any of the bits you listed into a light-mouthed horse. 

The simplicity bit pictured has over 2 inches of gag built into the bit, so when you apply rein action, that bit will move right up against the bars and lips of her mouth. I tried a less extreme version of this on my gelding, and even with the lightest of pressure on the reins, he went up into the air because it was too much for him.

I personally don't like the Brittany Pozzi or Delight bit, as when you apply rein action to these, you can get intense poll and curb pressure, due to the amount of bit that is above what is in the horses mouth.

What kind of bit action does your horse prefer? Poll pressure, curb pressure, bar pressure, nose pressure?

I personally like the Myler combination bits, as they have about 1/4" of gag, and then immediately apply nose, curb, and poll pressure - they send a really clear message to the horse. There is a variety of mouthpieces to choose, and I personally wrap my mouthpiece with latex to further soften the bit. You also have 3 options of where to connect the rein, based off of how much gag, if at all, you want to be able to apply and how fast.

Another bit that is recommended here often is the Junior Cowhorse style. Short curbs, many mouthpiece options, can of course have a softer mouthpiece by applying latex bit wrap...

I'd be intrigued to try either a waterford or chain mouthpiece on a horse with a really soft mouth, wrapped with latex of course to avoid pinching of the tongue. I often use latex wrapped waterfords on green horses, as they quickly 'fall apart' in the mouth if the horse gets strong.

I attached a picture of the bit wrap I use, it's available on Amazon. I generally wrap the entire mouthpiece with the wrap, but you can customize to what the horse prefers.


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

My mare drops her shoulder on the first and want to "control" her shoulder a bit more. Since I'm working on adding speed, I want to get a bit that I can use for that. Also, she does need the extra gag at times. I DO know what a grazing bit is and DO understand that too much work can do more wrong that right.


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

Tysm Clear Donkey. I'll make sure to check those out. She likes poll presure the most


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

I found a junior cowhorse I like. What do you think? I know its not the best screenshot...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Keira Cloudhawk said:


> She is currently using a Circle R Grazing bit.



Is the grazing bit you are using one solid bit, like this? If so, it is usually NOT a good choice for barrel racing since barrel racing involves using a direct rein as a primary cue. You want a bit that is going to have independent actions for each side, for that direct rein cue. 














Keira Cloudhawk said:


> My mare drops her shoulder on the first and want to "control" her shoulder a bit more. Since I'm working on adding speed, I want to get a bit that I can use for that.



If she is dropping her shoulder, she's not ready to add speed. That will make the shoulder drop worse. While it is important to have the correct headgear, recognize that you keep the shoulder up with your SEAT and LEGS. The rein/bit is only there to support.





Keira Cloudhawk said:


> Also, she does need the extra gag at times.



Can you explain specifically why you think she need a bit with gag action?




Keira Cloudhawk said:


> found a junior cowhorse I like.



Personally, the Jr Cowhorse is one of my favorite bits but I do prefer the one with a dogbone center (rather than the one you posted with a single joint).


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

beau159 said:


> Personally, the Jr Cowhorse is one of my favorite bits but I do prefer the one with a dogbone center (rather than the one you posted with a single joint).


This is the bit I ended up with after beau159 recommended it to me. It's been working wonderfully for us. 

Also with the dropping the shoulder working on being able to move her hind or front end with leg and seat is probably the best thing to do rather than bits. That said, I do agree that you need to move away from the grazing bit. I knew from the riding I did on my barrel prospect that she would likely drop her shoulder into the barrel when we added speed, so before I ever started walking the pattern I worked a lot on getting her to move her shoulders when I asked. There are some exercises you can do to help with that as well. I can try to find youtube videos of the ones I used.


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

my barrel prospect that she would likely drop her shoulder into the barrel when we added speed, so before I ever started walking the pattern I worked a lot on getting her to move her shoulders when I asked. There are some exercises you can do to help with that as well. I can try to find youtube videos of the ones I used.

Tysm for the tips. Im going to my local tack store to check both of the bits... I'll tell you which one I pick soon


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

I got my jr cow horse with the three piece and the roller for a lot cheaper via Amazon! 

Can your mare side pass?


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

Yes she can!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Your mare should be able to sidepass (move the ribcage) as well as move the hindquarters and move the shoulders, all from your LEG CUES. This is how you prevent the horse from dropping the shoulder. You use your legs to teach her to keep her body aligned on the correct curve for the turn. The rein/bit is only there to support her head and neck, but it will do nothing to keep the shoulder up.



Dena Kirkpatrick has quite a few free YouTube videos. This particular one talks about barrel position.This would be good for you to watch.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I cannot contribute to the actual barrel racing discussion, but I can vouch for the Jr. Cowhorse bits. That's what Gina rides in, and while she's a trail horse/off roading badash, that is the bit she goes best in. She never has a problem with it. Superman, likewise. It seems to be a good all purpose bit.


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

If she can side pass and move her front and hind end off your leg then it should be fairly simple to keep her from dropping that shoulder. Like Brittany (beau159) said, the reins are not the cue for that type of movement. Just work on it slowly to get her placement correct.


----------

